# Hello everyone!



## AKL (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I just signed in, and I thought I'd better introduce myself and my cats. I'm a Swedish girl living in Denmark, 24 years old, and I'm just about to finish my master's degree in statistics. I have one exotic shorthair named Rummel (Q-Cat's Brad Pitt) who is 3 years old and one persian/Maine **** mix (=a domestic longhair), Esjadóttír, who is only a little kitten. Both of them black and white. I'm glad to have found this nice forum!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums.
We are all addicted to pictures here!


----------



## AKL (Feb 14, 2005)

Zalensia said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> We are all addicted to pictures here!


Well then... here are my cats!

Rummel, quite young (before I bought him, when he was already 2 years old):
http://www.zoonen.com/res/user/271332/g ... rig_SE.jpg

Esja, when she was 9 weeks old and still living with the breeder:
http://www.zoonen.com/res/user/271332/g ... rig_SE.jpg


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

wow rummels eyes really stick out with a dark coat and lovely golden yellow eyes.


----------



## AKL (Feb 14, 2005)

Zalensia said:


> wow rummels eyes really stick out with a dark coat and lovely golden yellow eyes.


Yes, he has quite an amazing look, at least according to me...   After I had seen that picture of him, I just HAD to have him. But I lived 8 hours from his owner... So I drove 4 hours, and his previous owner drove 4 hours, and we met on a parking lot, so I could buy him... The best day of my life  They had to sell him since their other cats were mean to him, but they still miss him, since he's got such a nice temperament.

Sorry, I'll stop talking about him now, I promise


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww they are both so cute! I hope to see more pictures of them soon and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Esja is a little sweetheart, too! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. You can never talk
to much about your cats here. We love 
hearing about them.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  . I've never seen a Persian/Maine **** mix, very interesting!  I love Maine Coons btw :wink: .


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AKL (Feb 14, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Welcome to the forum  . I've never seen a Persian/Maine **** mix, very interesting!  I love Maine Coons btw :wink: .


Thank you all for your warm welcome.

Actually, I think Esja looks much more lika her MCO mum than her persian dad. Anyway, appearances isn't everything and I bought her for pretty much one reason, that she would be a good companion for Rummel. Both her parents are the sweetest, friendliest, calmest cats you can imagine so I hope she will turn out the same way after her wild kittenhood is over... Maine Coons sure are fantastic, though, maybe some day I will get a "real" one...  It will be fun to see what Esja looks like when she's an adult... Domestic cats are interesting that way


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums  ..such cute kitties!


----------



## CC1979 (Feb 5, 2005)

SO CUTEE...

welcome to forum........
Post ur cute kitty at meet my kitty okay........

REE


----------

